# Creamy Fruit Trifle



## sarah (Dec 22, 2004)

we had some friends at dinner,and i made it for dessert,it was a big hit,very refreshing,yet easy to make,and looked like a gourmet dessert.

   what you need is heavy whipping cream,icing sugar,plain cake cut in bread like slices,a tin of apricot chunks,pine apple chunks,black cherries,fresh strawberries,some ready made chocolate frosting(i prefer betty crocker's),some unsalted cashews,and flaked coconut.Use the quantities according to your taste.

    Take a glass casserole dish,place cake slices at the bottom of the dish,pour lots of pineapple and apricot juice over the cake,whip the cream with icing sugar,when its very thick and creamy,put a layer of it on the cake slices,then place apricots and pine apples,another layer of cream,then cherries(dont cut the cherries,they look prettier whole),a final layer of cream,garnish with strawberry halves along the rim of the dish,and place a cashew between every strawberry,pipe the chocolate frosting over the cream,make any patterns you like,just make sure the cream still shows.Last but not least,sprinkle lots of flaked coconut.Chill at least an hour before serving.


----------

